# Logiciel pour renommer un groupe d'images



## jkee (17 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je recherche un logiciel pour renommer un groupe d'images.

Je cherche à mettre à toutes mes images à la fin de leur nom l'appellation ".JPG".

Comme j'en ai beaucoup et que je ne veux pas faire cela manuellement, y a t-il une solution pour le faire d'un bloc ?

merci beaucoup, d'avance


----------



## yzykom (17 Juin 2007)

Tu peux utiliser Renamer4Mac par exemple, pour renommerpar lot  tes images mais aussi tout autre groupe de fichiers.

L&#233;ger, efficace et s'int&#232;gre dans le menu contextuel en prime.


----------



## jkee (17 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ntx (17 Juin 2007)

jkee a dit:


> Je cherche à mettre à toutes mes images à la fin de leur nom l'appellation ".JPG".


1/ Ne renomme que des images qui sont au format jpeg.
2/ j'utiliserais plutôt .jpg (en minuscule) que .JPG.


----------



## jkee (18 Juin 2007)

Ok, merci.


----------



## Pépé63 (18 Juin 2007)

jkee a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je recherche un logiciel pour renommer un groupe d'images.
> 
> ...



À condition que les images soient bien au format Jpeg, il suffit de les importer dans iPhoto et dans l'onglet de photo se servir de changement groupé, cela devrait suffire.


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (18 Juin 2007)

Si tu es sous Tiger, ce qui est fort probable, il y l'application Automator dans Utilitaires qui permet de le faire. Une fois lancé, fait une recherche avec "renommer".


----------

